# Neue Unterclub



## radicalric (8. Oktober 2003)

Bei einigen Mitgliedern kam der Gedanke auf eine neue Interessengemeinschaft zu gründen. Bestärkt wurden wir durch die aktive Teilnahme unseres Vereinskammeraden Fresh Lemon. Der neue Unterverein lautet I.G.C. und steht für Interessengemeinschaft Cannondale. Für etweige Ideen und Meldungen sollte sich ein jeder im Forum äußern. Los geht's.


----------



## Fresh Lemon (8. Oktober 2003)

Was erlaube radicalric! 

1. Ich habe doch keine Coladose als Rad sondern mein geliebtes Marin, steel is real!

2. Diese blöde Idee ist bestimmt von diesem Mr. Cannondale oder diesem IDIOTEN von Mr. Hide mit seinem popelgelben Drecksrad.

3. Ich muss bei euch wohl mal für Ordnung sorgen.......

4. "Neue Unterclub", "Kammeraden","etweige"! Du Baumschule, oder was?


Ein verärgerter
Fresh Lemon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holybold (8. Oktober 2003)

eehhh Radicalric,

les mal die Signatur eines gewissen Ripman. Cannondale, nein Danke !!!

@Fresh Lemon: Bin Dein erster Fan, immer feste drauf   

Holybold


----------



## radicalric (8. Oktober 2003)

Hey Fresh Lemon, du Abbild einer Mißgeburt. Wenn du was drauf hast, dann sehen wir uns am Sonntag (vergiss deine Knarre nicht). Der Blödian von Mr. Cannondale wird auch dabei sein. Also gib acht wo du lang fährst, denn es gibt verdammt steil Hänge im Binger Wald.


----------



## Brice (8. Oktober 2003)

-------------------------------------------------------------
MERKBEFREIUNG - MERKBEFREIUNG - MERKBEFREIUNG - MERKBEFREIUNG

Die nachstehend eindeutig identifizierte Lebensform

Name                 : fresh lemon 
Geburtsdatum         : irrelevant
Geburtsort           : sonstwo
Personalausweisnummer: irrelevant
Usenet-Kennzeichen   : irrelevant

ist hiermit für den Zeitraum von

        (_)  2 Sekunden
        (_)  6 Monaten
        (_) 12 Monaten
        (x) 24 Monaten
        (_) unbefristet

davon befreit, etwas zu merken, d.h. wesentliche Verhaltensänderungen bei der Interaktion mit denkenden Wesen zu
zeigen. Die Einstufung der o.a. Person nach dem amtlichen Index
für Merkbefreiungen liegt bei dem Äquivalent von

        (_) einer Zeitung von gestern
        (_) einem Mensaessen vom Vortag
        (_) drei Hartkeksen in löslichem Kaffee
        (_) einer Kiste Schwarzbrot in Dosen
        (x) einem Quadratmeterstück Torfmoos während einer
            sechswöchigen Sommerdürre
        (_) einem Container erodiertem Sandstein
            (Streusandqualität)

Die ausgesprochene Merkbefreiung erlischt mit

        (x) dem Ablauf der o.g. Frist, beginnend mit dem
            Zeitpunkt der Ausstellung
        (_) dem Ablauf des __.__.____
        (_) der vollständigen Erosion der körperlichen
            Bestandteile der o.a. Lebensform

und gilt, egal ob die o.a. Lebensform durch das nachstehende
Kennzeichen als merkbefreit zu identifizieren ist:

        (x) eine rote Plastiknase
        (x) Marin
        (_) eindeutig unbefristet merkbefreiter Gesichtsausdruck

Befund nach Prüfung durch das Bundesamt:

        [_] kurzzeitiger Aussetzer durch Übermüdung des Merkerit-
            deflektionsstudentens. Einstellung eines zweiten solchen
            wird empfohlen.
        [x] Hohe Konzentrationen an Trollium und Merkerit
        [_] Extrem hohe Konzentrationen an Trollium und Merkerit
        [_] Alle bekannten Therapien sind wirkungslos
        [x] Einstufung in die Gefahrenklasse
            (_) ELCH - A I
            (x) DAU - B II
            (_) TROLL - DO NOT FEED

Die o.a. Lebensform ist durch den Erwerb dieses
Merkbefreiungsscheins automatisch für die folgenden Tätigkeiten
qualifiziert:

        [X] Markierungshütchen bei MTB-Marathons
        [_] Garderobenständer und Regenschirmständer in
            Restaurants bis zu, aber nicht eingeschlossen, 3
            Sterne
        [_] Regelstab in Schwerwasserreaktoren
        [_] Landschaftsmerkmal/Orientierungshilfe in der Wüste
            Gobi

Die Merkbefreiung für die o.a. Lebensform wurde in einem
öffentlichen Merkbefreiungsverfahren ausgesprochen und ist nach
Ablauf der Einspruchsfrist von 17 Sekunden rechtskräftig.

Weitere Auflagen und Entscheidungen:

[_] *PLONK*                        [x] GEH WEG!
[x] *PLATSCH*                      [_] Get a life!
[_] *PATSCH*                       [x] Sie sind raus!
[_] 42.                            [_] ______________

Weitere Betreuung durch:
             [_] /dev/null - QUARANTÄNE
             [x] Johanna

Es wird die  
             [_] vorläufige Aufbewahrung
             [_] Zwischenlagerung
             [x] Endlagerung

in der Grupppe   
                 [x] kein Thema, wenig Regeln
                 [_] de.alt.gruppenkasper
                 [_] de.tests
angeordnet.


Hochachtungsvoll!

Das Bundesamt für die Verwaltung des Netzes
Dezernat II - Abteilung für Troll- und DAU-Sachbearbeitung

Datum       Unterschrift   Dienstsiegel
08.10.03    [unleserlich]   *kablamm*  

Stirnabdruck des Merkbefreiten

*bonk*


MERKBEFREIUNG - MERKBEFREIUNG - MERKBEFREIUNG - MERKBEFREIUNG
-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ripman (8. Oktober 2003)

@Brice: das hast Du Dir doch wohl nicht selbst ausgedacht, das ist doch geklaut  !!!!

@Radicalric: Bist ja ein ganz Forscher, Du. Aaah, ich liebe es, wenn kleine Jungs sich so aufplustern. Da werde ich gaaanz nervös.

@Fresh Lemon:  Aus welcher Höhle bist Du denn wieder aufgetaucht ?
Dachte schon wir wären Dich los. Übrigens, find ich supergut, dass Du ein Marin fährst.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Fubbes (8. Oktober 2003)

@Brice
Ihr scheint ja mal wieder schwer beschäftigt in Mainz


----------



## Heinz Hide (8. Oktober 2003)

Endlich nimmt sich jemand mal ein Herz und spricht aus, was sich viele nur zu denken trauen: CANNONDALE ist einfach "die" Bikemarke. 

Geile Rahmen und Traumgabeln (ihr armen Rockschrott-Fahrer). Ich will dabeisein bei der IGC. Nur nicht als Schriftführer, das ist nämlich ein ******-Job .

Also lasst uns alles Sammeln, was Cannondale so groß gemacht hat. ICh fang´mal mit ein paar Traumrädern an:























Einfach nur geile Bikes!!!

Ich bin stolz, ein Cannondalefahrer zu sein!

Gruß

Heinz


----------



## Ripman (8. Oktober 2003)

@ Heinz Hide: pfui Teufel, Du Schleimsch... !! Wie kann man nur so einen Kult um Eisenhaufen machen  

Jürgen


----------



## Beast44 (8. Oktober 2003)

sorry, aber ihr habt probleme.....


----------



## Rockside (8. Oktober 2003)

Haben sich da ein paar Punker im Regenloch versammelt ?  

Wollen wir hoffen, daß es bis Sonntag wieder besser wird. Ich bin Sonntag auch dabei.

Gruss,
Rolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (8. Oktober 2003)

@beast 44: Wieso ?????

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Fubbes (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jek-man _
> *[..]
> Wollen wir hoffen, daß es bis Sonntag wieder besser wird. Ich bin Sonntag auch dabei.
> 
> ...



Wieso bis Sonntag? Was ist mit Freitag? Du kommst doch wohl zur Vorstandsfeier

Bis denne 
   Daniel

PS: Die IGC ist dem erfahrenen Biker übrigens schon lange bekannt als die Interessen-Gemeinschaft-Centurion


----------



## Mr Cannondale (9. Oktober 2003)

Sogar unter den Dolen hat sich herumgesprochen, das es sich um eine Kultmarke handelt


----------



## radicalric (9. Oktober 2003)

Was ist denn jetzt mit der Interessengemeinschaft? Zurück zum wesentlichen, denn über Fresch Lemon den Schwachkopf muß man ehe kein weiteres Wort verlieren. Also Fresh, geh zurück in deine Höhle aus der du gekrochen bist und erschieße dich selbst mit deiner Wumme.


----------



## Brice (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von radicalric _
> *Was ist denn jetzt mit der Interessengemeinschaft? *



Cannondale oder Centurion


----------



## X-Präsi (9. Oktober 2003)

So ein Vorschlag sollte nicht unter 10 Stunden Kübelböck-Beschallungsstrafe nach sich hziehen.
Und wenn ich jetzt tot wäre, würde ich mich als Ex-Präsi, Gründungsmitglied und anerkannter Nicht-C-Rad-Freund bei  dem Gedanken, eine eigene C-Rad-Interessenvertretung im Club zu implementieren, im Grab rumdrehen.

So wundere ich mich nur und wende mich nur schaudernd ab... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





aber schon verblüffend, wo die C-Radfahrer ihre kaputten Teile schon überall für Fotos hingeschleppt haben, um ein Panoramafoto mit Bike zu machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holybold (9. Oktober 2003)

.... eigentlich Interessengemeinschaft ??? Wer interessiert sich schon für so was. Da ist mir Fresh Lemon schon lieber, immer  frei heraus  und ein ehrliches Rad. Um mal ein Wortspiel zu gebrauchen: Freshie ist noch so richtig vom altem Schrot (Schützenprüfung) und Korn. Schauderhafter Exhibitionismus der C-Bike Anhänger. Ich vermute, ein Sigmund Freud  oder sein Kumpel Euler würden da mit Leichtigkeit was Phallusmässiges entdecken. Scheinbar haben alle C-Bike-Fahrer ne lausige Kindheit hinter sich.

Holybold


----------



## Ripman (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mr Cannondale _
> *Sogar unter den Dolen hat sich herumgesprochen, das es sich um eine Kultmarke handelt  *



Hi Uwe,

ich glaube auf dem Bild sogar ne ganz besondere Sorte zu erkennen, der Flattermann sieht aus wie ne Hupfdohle. Das sind ganz gefährliche, also Obacht.  

Alla dann, mit einem dreifach kräftigen "Wasdannfahrmahunnert"

CU

Jürgen


----------



## radicalric (9. Oktober 2003)

An alle die am Sonntag dabei sein wollen. Da das mit meinem Vorschlag nicht zu verwirklichen ist und es tatsächlich noch Radfahrer gibt die auf dahin rostenden Stahlrädern unterwegs sind, wollte ich vorschlagen,ob wir dann wenigstens in zwei Grupppen fahren können. So können wir völlig unproblematisch die echten Fahrer mit Stil von den normalen Mountainbiker auseinanderhalten und keinem tut's weh. Über weitere Vorschläge haben wir immer ein offenes Ohr.


----------



## Fresh Lemon (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von radicalric _
> * So können wir völlig unproblematisch die echten Fahrer mit Stil von den normalen Mountainbiker auseinanderhalten und keinem tut's weh.  *



Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen 

Ich fahre mit "Steel" und ihr mit euren Coladosen. Endlich kann ich mit Gleichgesinnten der H.W.K.S.G. (HartWieKruppStahlGang) eine Runde durch den Bingerwald drehen. Also, wer kommt noch mit einem "echten" Montanvelociped? Holybold, wie sieht es aus?

Gruß

Fresh


----------



## Ripman (9. Oktober 2003)

@radicalric: So siehst Du aus !!!! Jetzt noch elitäres Gehabe, hochnäsiges Pack!  Stahlrösser, jetzt langst !!! 

@Fresh Lemon: Erklär mir das mal mit der Schützenprüfung. Aber die Geschichte, wo man dann gleich die richtigen Männerwaffen einsetzen darf. 9mm ist doch Kindergeburtstag, ich will so was wie der Arnie im Terminator auch immer benutzt.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Brice (9. Oktober 2003)

ich habe auch S.T.Y.L.E. und komme natürlich mit.

Brice

P.S. Holybold sitzt "Hinterm Berg" und wird nicht mehr antworten... Der kommt morgen erst wieder.


----------



## Fresh Lemon (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ripman _
> @Fresh Lemon: Erklär mir das mal mit der Schützenprüfung. Aber die Geschichte, wo man dann gleich die richtigen Männerwaffen einsetzen darf. 9mm ist doch Kindergeburtstag, ich will so was wie der Arnie im Terminator auch immer benutzt.
> [/B]



Also, es ging um folgende Waffe: WUMME 

Ich gehe ja bald wieder auf Großwildjagd in Trizonesien und brauchte noch eine "Lebensversicherung".


Die Schiessprüfung umfasste folgendes Programm.

Kugel

2 Schuss sitzend angestrichen
2 Schuss stehend oder kniend angestrichen
2 Schuss vom Hochsitz

Bedingung: 6 Treffer. Es zählen die 8 - 9 -10 als Treffer

Schrot

10 Schuss auf den Blechhasen.  Die Anlage ist so eingestellt, dass nur die mittlere Klappe fällt

Bedingung: 7  von 10 Hasen müssen fallen.

Ich habe es geschafft

  

Also, Waidmannsheil und Halali.............


----------



## Rockside (9. Oktober 2003)

@Fubbes

Klar komme ich natürlich zur Vorstandsfeier, habe ich wohl übersehen wegen dem i.g.c. gedöns.


Aber nichts desto trotz, CANNONDALE ist einfach geil das Teil.   

Warum verkündet nur ein bekannter Scott Fahrer immer wieder, mit Scott isses so, als ob de fliechst?
Echt dumm für Dich,...........fahr'n kann man damit wohl nicht?


----------



## RipItKaputt (9. Oktober 2003)

Geilo Kindergarten unterwegs hier!
aber um mich mal dem niveau anzupassen und ein weiteres "diskussionsthema" einzubringen:

CC sucks!


----------



## Mr Cannondale (11. Oktober 2003)

Hey Fresh, 
wie schaut's aus morgen???
Traust Du Dich auf einem Deiner uralten Stahlrösser den Binger Wald unter die Stollen zu nehmen???
Für was steht eigentlich "Fresh"?
Man könnte Dich natürlich auch zu den Frischlingen im Club zählen, das "Lemon" könnte man damit erklären, dass Du noch etwas grün hinter den Ohren bist.
Also letzte Aufforderung, stell Dich dem Club und laß' Deine Wumme daheim, denn es will Dir keiner etwas anhaben ... hähähä


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (11. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fresh Lemon _
> *
> 
> Also, es ging um folgende Waffe: WUMME
> ...




@fresh lemon: ich dachte eher an sowas 

Die ist klein, leicht (bloß 4kg) und passt in jeden Camelback. Wollte nur nix Illegales machen. Daher erst Prüfung und dann auf C-Bike-Jagd. Bei ner Feuerleistung von theoretisch 600 Schuß/min sollten die Aufgaben im Nullkommanix erledigt sein. Wo melde ich mich an ?  Das Teil liegt schon gut geölt bei mir hinterm Sofa.

CU, mein Waffenbruder

Jürgen

Der innerhalb von wenigen Augenblicken vom absoluten Pazifisten und "Make Love not War" -Anhänger zum Waffenfetischisten mutiert iist.


----------



## Ripman (16. Oktober 2003)

Wo sind denn hier jetzt die ganzen, harten C-Bike Jungens. 
Radicalric hats wohl die Sprache verschlagen, oder sollte er sich  an ner Speiche, ääääh Gräte verschluckt haben, nach dem die Beiträge etwas aus dem Ruder liefen ????? 


CU

Jürgen


----------



## MR FREERIDE (18. Oktober 2003)

is doch ne tolle idee aber selbsthilfegruppe canondale fänd ich treffender.

mit FHäufig gestellten fragen:

1. Wieviele Rahmen sind euch schon gebrochen?

2. In welchen abständen brechen eure rahmen im Schnitt?

3. Wer hat das dickste unterrohr?...

echt lustig hier im forum *g*


----------



## X-Präsi (20. Oktober 2003)

am besten auf dem Pic gefällt mir wie immer die Muschi...


----------



## Mr. Hide (22. Oktober 2003)

Cannondalefahrer halten zusammen!!!

Dies sieht man sehr schön auf dem folgenden Bild, da hält einer dem anderen die Stange: 






Außerdem gilt es, die neuste Regionalgruppe der IG Cannondale zu begrüßen: Die COW Cannondales of Wiesbaden ..........

Gruß

Helge Heinz


----------



## galli (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mr. Hide _
> *
> Außerdem gilt es, die neuste Regionalgruppe der IG Cannondale zu begrüßen: Die COW Cannondales of Wiesbaden ..........
> *



Cannondale & Wiesbaden = doppeltes Feindbild   

In Wiesbaden wird halt jeder Mist gekauft - hauptsache es ist teuer  Das sind doch alles Kurpark-Biker und Wilhelmstrassen-Racer 

Außerdem spricht das Bild nicht gerade für die C-Bikes: wenn die sich sogar bergab gegenseitig schieben müssen... tststs...

seeya
galli


----------



## michi220573 (23. Oktober 2003)

Sind Interessengemeinschaften nicht immer für Leute, mit denen keiner was zu tun haben will? Für Leute, die sich ob ihrer Wahl immer verteidigen müssen und mit der IG so eine Art Rückhalt, Refugium und Auffangbecken bekommen? Die sich Gehör verschaffen wollen ala "Hallo, wir Cannondale-Fahrer sind auch Menschen"? Arme Cannondale-Biker ...


----------



## X-Präsi (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von galli _
> *
> 
> Cannondale & Wiesbaden = doppeltes Feindbild
> ...




dann bin ich in Deiner Achtung jetzt wohl auch gewaltig gerutscht wa ? aber ist die ebsch seit nicht irgendwo überall ?

ach so - und die c-rr-fahrer sehen so aus, als hätten sie gerade eben vor dem foto noch schnell die hand aus der hose des nachbarn gezogen. sind alle c-radfahrer sch*** ?


----------



## galli (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Präsi _
> *dann bin ich in Deiner Achtung jetzt wohl auch gewaltig gerutscht wa ? aber ist die ebsch seit nicht irgendwo überall ?
> *



Naja,... "Mein Freund ist Wiesbadener" sozusagen 

Aber deine bisherige "Standortwahl" lässt schlimmes befürchten 

Eifel  => Mainz   => BK  => Wiesbaden  => ??? am Ende gar noch FFM 



seeya
galli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi220573 (27. Oktober 2003)

Oder ab in den Osten


----------



## _007 (15. Oktober 2004)

Was Wollt ihr denn mit Canondale?
Simplon Rulez!


----------



## Steinhummer (15. Oktober 2004)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:
			
		

> Sogar unter den Dolen hat sich herumgesprochen, das es sich um eine Kultmarke handelt


Aufgrund des hohen Gewichts hielt die Dole die Dose fälschlicherweise für ein Denkmal und setzte sich drauf, um mal ordentlich und in Ruhe zu schei**en.



			
				Heinz Hide schrieb:
			
		

>


@radicalric: Warum führst du eigentlich diesen wunderbare Geriatrie-Dirtbike nicht in deinem Programm?

Viel Spaß am Wochenende, muss jetzt Wasgau!

St.


----------

